# Tayana 55



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Would anyone have any idea... If I'm looking at a Tayana 55, what problem areas should I make sure to inspect?

Thanks!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Cam may have a lowly Tayana 52 < G > . . . but you definitely should be directing this question his way.

Camaraderie


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

labatt said:


> Would anyone have any idea... If I'm looking at a Tayana 55, what problem areas should I make sure to inspect?
> 
> Thanks!!


Some Tayanas, might be inhabited by these strange creatures....in it self a reason to walk away from a perfectly good boat....

























They smell, are loud, writte a lot of things about GPS's and some, tend to dress as girls....they drool over boat electronics, specially sound systems.

Low rate photoshop skills, it is said, that most tend to migrate into RV trips...only rumors....

This might be a reason not to aquire one of those boats, specially painted in PATRIOTIC AWLGRIP

This is what happens when you ask them to leave...


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

www.tognews.com is the current 'active' website of Tayana owners. Try posting your query there.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Chris,
Since I have a Tayana I visit the TOG site now and then. It's the right place to ask your question but I don't think I've ever seen reference to a 55. It's mostly populated by 37s and some 42s. It has nowhere near the activity of this site. Cam is probably your best bet. Good luck.
Tom Shannon


----------



## paul77 (Jul 5, 2007)

Have also been researching Tayana 55s. Agree tognews is not a very good source of information for the 55s, or even the 52s. I am guessing it's because there are so few.

I'd recommend finding your local "new" tayana dealer, and getting an inspector recommendation from them. Maybe someone who inspected these boats when they came in as new, or has inspected them over their lifetime. My local broker was able to make such a recommendation. FWIW they are still making the T55 center cockpit, though are pushing the T55/58 Deck Salon which seems to be a cosmetic redesign only and the original hull is essentially the same.

Not a specific Tayana thing, but everyone brings up concerns on the teak decks due to the way they were constructed. You'd want to find out if they were redone, and if not if there are problems. Also whether they will be due for being redone again. This is common to other boats though, so I think any inspector will catch this. 

It seems that they were well built and that any issues to look for are no different than that of any other aging sailboat. Rigging, sails, hardware, engine, all should have been serviced, replaced, etc at the right times. I'm basing this assessment on reading what people have replaced on their boats. 

A knowleadgable inspector familiar with these boats though will have seen all kinds of things I'm sure. 

Please share if you find out about any issues though!


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I emailed the admin at Tognews about getting an account earlier.. I have to go see if he set me up with one... I figured I'd catch Cam's eye on this post...

Tom - How's the new boat working out? It feels strange to have bought a new boat less than a year ago and to be already out looking again... and I had also bought a new boat the year before that! This "fast track to cruising" thing is starting to get expensive


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Giu - what should I do if I see one of those awful creatures aboard?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Chris,
The new boat is working out great, I'm really happy with it. As with any boat there are always things to fix(sometimes because I break them) or upgrade but that is half the fun. I'm on the Chesapeake this summer to shake it down but plan to move to Cape May or Atlantic City next year. My last boat was kept at Farley Marina in AC about 25 years ago but I think it's Harrahs now. The Bay is nice but I like ocean sailing a lot more. I plan to go to Maine and Bermuda next year and it's just a lot easier to leave from NJ than the Sassafras. I've been reading your posts and it sounds like you're having a ball also. Good luck and if I had the money I'd be looking at Cam's boat.
Tom


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Labatt...Well...nothing really different than any of the Taiwan boats of the 80's and early 90's. 
Decks...blisters...tanks...chain plates seem to be the problem areas and need to be looked at closely. Nothing to worry about in the structure or hull layup. 
Of course engine needs a survey as well. There are VAST differences in these boats based on care/upkeep over the years. I looked at many Taiwan CC boats before I bought mine. I generally knew within 5 minutes to walk away from a boat and given your Passport experience now...I think you will find the same. 
One thing I would caution on the 55 is that the air draft and keel depth are NOT good for East Coast bridges ICW and the Bahamas. I don't think they made these in anything except a sloop/cutter so I would pay attention to mainsail handling system and genny...as they have to be a handful without electrics. They trade very close in price to the T52 since they are not as desirable...but the layout may meet your family needs. 
Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Giu...come give us a kiss sweetie....


----------



## paul77 (Jul 5, 2007)

Cam -- they did make a Tayana 55 Schooner, and there are both aft and center cockpit versions of the 55.

The schooner version is a stunning boat.. one on YW here: http://www.yachtworld.com/core/listing/boatFullDetails.jsp?boat_id=1671372

Also there are three keel options available, the shallowest is a centerboard with 5'3" draft.. So a centerboard schooner would be just the thing for the ICW.. Maybe someone somewhere ordered that config!


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> They trade very close in price to the T52 since they are not as desirable...but the layout may meet your family needs.
> Hope that helps a bit.


Cam, aren't you going to help the guy and give him a link (RWYS) to a nice 52? I could do it, but I figure that's your business....


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

He knows about my boat Pam...thanks anyway for the thought! 

Paul...interesting...I had not heard or seen either the schooner or centerboard version! I wonder why the pricing is so relatively low? Maybe the lack of the Perry name?


----------



## paul77 (Jul 5, 2007)

This schooner has 10 entries on YW all under different brokers.. So maybe they are a real motivated seller. It's listed lower with a US broker: http://www.yachtworld.com/core/listing/boatFullDetails.jsp?boat_id=1700142

Lack of the Perry name hasn't quelled my interest, though looking at Beeljsnijder sail portfolio he has credits for the interior design but not the naval archecture of nearly all the vessels in his porfolio. Maybe the 55 was an evolutionary hull design on the 52, and it was mostly cosmetic from the waterline up? Kind of like the new 55/58 CC/DS/PH versions..

The centerboard version gets you to a 9'10" draft, I'd expect that would help you point quite nicely but I wish I could find some real technical data on this. That and really any other performance data. I've found one base PHRF rating for a T-55 at 54 (NE PHRF)


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

There's more info on that schooner at http://www.tayana55.com/ ... if it had three cabins I'd be all over it! And we haven't crossed Cam's baby off the list... the boat we're looking at just happens to be about 5 minutes from where we'll be this weekend...


----------



## cruisingdream (Feb 7, 2007)

areas to be looked at .... your wallet


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

That's seriously a lot of boat for $275k . . . the deal even includes a 9' sailing dinghy:










Where do I sign?


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

It said the owner just finished a US$500k refit... I'd love to know the list of stuff. I love the concept of the boat though... four furlers, electric operation from the cockpit... staysail... very nicely done. The kids would love it too since it comes with both the sailing dinghy and the Caribe center console RIB with a 40HP. Can you say tubing? I also like the way they did the salon/galley/nav station setup with the additional settee midships. The amount of storage looks excellent. If they only had a 3rd cabin!!! For the price, I'd buy it and put another $300k of refit (if necessary) and still be ahead of where we were planning!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I've done something wrong in life if I couldn't figure a way to make a deal like that work . . . at least for a few years anyway. But as Cam pointed out, an '83 Taiwan boat - refit or not, will require a sizable maintenance/operating budget in the cruising kitty.

If this is obtainable, most here I'm sure, are envious you're able to do this with a still young family. Wishing you good luck in your endeavor.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

TB...ANY 50+ ft. older boat will require a sizeable maintenance budget but if there has been an extensive & recent re-fit with attention to decks, rig, tank issues, engine etc (as opposed to cosmetics & electronics.)....then it might not need much at all for a while. That 55 looks in good shape from the pictures.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Which is why we're looking for a boat in the $275k-$400k range as a base, but then we'll fix up everything that needs fixing... That way we'll hopefully minimize needed repairs during our actual cruise...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

labatt said:


> Which is why we're looking for a boat in the $275k-$400k range as a base, but then we'll fix up everything that needs fixing... That way we'll hopefully minimize needed repairs during our actual cruise...


Labatt, I may be dumb.....I don't understand...for that money as a budget, just buy a new boat, that needs little further investment and get done with it....

Why are you going to spend that amount of money in a crapy old 1980's ****ty boat???

Get a new one and get done...I don't get it...


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

It's something we talk about... a new Passport 515CC, for example, would be about $800k-$900k, last we checked. We think we can find a late '80s boat and refit it for $500k-$600k, and save ourselves a few hundred thousand. Plus, we're not sure we want a new boat - then we'll always worry about dropping something on the nice new floors, or scratching the imron, or doing something to damage our beauty! We're cruising for 18 months - new might just be scary


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Giu...have you priced a new Passport/Oyster/Tayana/HR/Hylas or other similar quality NEW 50+' boat???
You're looking in the neighborhood of $700K-1,000,000
If you can get that quality for less than half price and fix everything and refit for less than $100k...it can pay for quite a few years of cruising. That's what we did and in many ways, I would rather have a boat that is built to the old standards than the way even the premium boats are built today. (Example...cored hulls).


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

So these are not good???? I'd rather go 18 months in one of these, than in an 20 year old "good" "revamped" boat (its still a 20 year old ****ty boat)....that is just the way you my American friends think and are....only the old are good, its a fashion you guys follow....but I see that all over here in sailnet...I read you guys...to you what is good is old Pearson, Hylas (what a frekkin joke), Tayana, Pacific, passport....we are sooooo diferent.....

Please check bellow....just have a look...you're all victims of: "the only good boats to cruise are old solid boats that were built before CNC machines and toilet paper was invented and that I spend a lot of money but everyone at sailnet will love me" disease.....

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...th=40&man=grand+soleil&slim=quick&searchtype=

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...th=40&fromPrice=400000&slim=quick&searchtype=

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...9&so=0&ps=20&n=1:1:14079:22206:63&searchPage=

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...Length=40&man=beneteau&slim=quick&searchtype=

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...Length=40&man=beneteau&slim=quick&searchtype=

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...th=40&fromPrice=400000&slim=quick&searchtype=

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...th=40&fromPrice=400000&slim=quick&searchtype=

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...so=0&n=1%3A1%3A14079%3A22206%3A63&searchtype=


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I should have also mentioned I like classic lines  The Vagabond is OK, but in Europe... I'm looking for a solid (heavy) cruising boat that can do everything from coastal to transatlantic to the Panama Canal, etc. We absolutely love our 1984 Passport 40, and I'm constantly amazed at the number of people (many with the boats you have links to) who are mesmerized by its sheer and design. I've done my share of racing, and what I want is a pure cruising boat. I also don't want a coastal cruiser or dock queen. I want something romantic. I want a boat that I say "I can't believe I own that" everytime I come up to it. Your "20 year old ****ty boat" is the one that I want to live in, and the racer you own is one I might like to play with on weekends (and used to when I raced on Long Island Sound). By the way, have you actually seen the interior of a Passport, Tayana, Hallberg-Rassy, etc., or the exterior fit and finish? And then compared that to a Beneteau, or Hanse or DuFour? There is absolutely no comparison.

By the way, I'd buy a new Passport or Tayana in a heartbeat, and it's something we're considering. Hell - I could buy a new Oyster 56 for a couple of million if I really wanted to, but I certainly didn't get to where I am in life by overspending. I think a late '80s or early '90s boat, refitted, will do us just fine.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

OK, now you have explained.

You are attracted to the lines and the romaticism of an old design. Then in that case makes sense.

I too prefer the 60's and 70's Ferrarri to the new ones. I got it now as to why you want them. I still think its a trend in the US.

I know the tayana and HR inside, and let me tell you, the GS is up to that level, or the Nauticat.

Now...since you're talking mega bucks....I have one word for you, ....NAUTOR


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I know what you mean about the older Ferrari's... I'm a sucker for classic car design... here's my current baby... Carrera S, 993, last of the air cooled, last of the hand built, last model year in existence and only a few hundred built...










I've never been a huge lover of Swans. If I had a love of varnishing (and it was a tri-cabin), here's the boat I'd buy... Click Here


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Labatt, cool

Me too, not so much now, at one time had 4 classic cars....all 2 seat convertibles.

This is one I will never sell, its a true classic, this one is 100% original German made in 1980, never restored, painted, retouched, or any other thing, all as built, in mint condition garage kept for 27 years.










This is a new one, only 2 years old, I always loved the design of this car, the last of the original 399 HP Super Charged 4.2L V8 also hand made. Just don't make them like that anymore.(TommyT and Val rode on it).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Chris,
I couldn't agree with you more. When we did our boat search our first 3 screening criteria were budget(although that seemed to change as we went), classic lines, and warm and homey interior. If it didn't meet those criteria we didn't look. It didn't matter how it was equipped or what the age of the boat was. Our final three choices ended up Tayanas, Passports and Cabo Ricos. None of the newer boats got my juices flowing like those did. I'm sure there are others that would have but we just didn't come across one. Certainly there were no "newer" boats that met those criteria for me. Youmake too many comprimises early in life, there's no need to make one now when it comes to something like your next boat.
Tom Shannon


----------



## paul77 (Jul 5, 2007)

giulietta -- in most cases, those are base prices for the new boats, FOB.. When you option one of those babies out it's going to add $200k+..

As I'm actively researching this type of boat, though for inshore coastal use, I'm trying to figure out what the real SA/D is. I think I might start a new thread on this.. But I'll ask here for now since it's about Tayanas --

The T55 Cutter rig from the factory had the following sail area:
Mainsail 592 sq ft.
Staysail 290 sq. ft.
115% Yankee sail 753 sq. ft.

So that gives 1635 incl staysail and 1345 without it. Giving two options for SA/D.. A sedate 16.2, or a sprightly 19.7. I've seen the first value quoted on boats.com though they were calculating based on IJPE.

I know SA/D is just a number, but I'm trying to get a general concept of the expected performance envelope. Is the staysail typically included in this calculation of SA/D? Does it help with upwind sailing performance? I understand cutters are not supposed to do as well as a sloop to windward, so maybe not?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Typically the sail area used for SA/D is the 100% foretriangle plus the triangular dimensions (excluding leech and foot roach or leech hollow for that matter) of the mainsail and mizzen if there is one. This is a fair number because in terms of overall performance the staysail adds little over a triangular course. 

Island Packet was scalded in press for publishing SA/D's that included not only the staysail, but the overlap on their genoas. The problem with that is that it makes it sound like the Island Packets have much more sail area than they really do relative to other companies who were honest with their numbers. 

If you are going to be doing predominantly coastal cruising I would think that you would want an SA/D well above 20, rather than the 16.2 of this boat. That said, bigger boats can actually get by with slightly lower SA/D's because they tend to be more easily driven for any given L/D. On the other hand, bigger boats also generally have lower L/D's as well. 

Jeff


----------



## paul77 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Jeff, exactly the info I was wondering about. I have been looking for something closer to 20, especially here where we have light summer airs and all year round you are usually running or beating to get up and down the puget sound.


----------



## thedudeistoocool (Jun 25, 2007)

*I just gotta ask ! Somewhat off topic sorry !*

Jeff - I'm new to the forum and even worse not a boat owner but I'm dying to know what boat fits your criteria ? The oyster 525 doesn't even have a SA/disp greater than 20

Here's what I want - A brand new "bluewater capable" boat. Think circumnavigation.
Approx. 50' in length.
It has to have three genuine staterooms for three couples - it's okay if one of the cabins has upper and lower berths.
I want huge amounts of stowage for scuba tanks and compressor and whatever else I feel like hauling along
I'd prefer a center cockpit 
The layout I love is the IP485 - has every thing I want or need(if the middle cabin was set up for berths instead of an office which is an option) I can even envision draping a curtain between the salon and nav station and galley area to use the salon settees as sea berths and keep them from being disturbed (somewhat) by the on watch crew. 
I know you don't like IP's and I'm okay with that (although you seem to REALLY REALLY dislike these boats  or maybe you are just the devils advocate in regards to the hype they receive) 
oh yeah a few more things the boat has to be made in either the USA (it's just me) or Europe 
I also like the keel to be all of one piece of the hull like IP's and I believe Calibers, although this isn't critical 
and two more things a sub 6' draft if possible
and keep it under $850,000
Now I don't care if the boat is slow but I would prefer to sail rather than motor so light wind performance would be pivotal

So tell me - What boat, that fits these qualifications, would you buy ?
I'm dying to know - if price wasn't a factor I would LOVE a Hallberg 54
also what do you know of the Alden 55

Also let me take this opporunity to thank you for all the knowledge you bring to the forum and say how happy I am that it's you instead of BigRed(the pirate of pine island) I'm asking this of

laters
Kevin


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Kevin - why the requirement for the boat to be built in either the USA or Europe? Taiwan and China have a long heritage in quality boat building with excellent detail to attention and amazing woodwork.


----------



## thedudeistoocool (Jun 25, 2007)

Labbatt 

It's just a personal affectation (mild xenophobia I know - yet I still want to sail the world - the duality of man). There are a number of reasons for it, based on a number of socioeconomic and environmental factors that I will not discuss too deeply here. Much of it has to due with the balance of trade and things like the fact that my parents brand new patio set made in China was just found to be coated with a paint that has a high lead content.

It has nothing to do with the build quality of the product, even though it is toxic to small childen and pets the patio furniture is made very nicely. Yes I know the sailboat keel will probably be all lead but I don't plan on letting the pets or rugrats come into direct contact with it.

I buy USA made goods when I can, then European and even African or South American. Too hard to find Russian stuff (excepting mil surplus) but my girl's Ukranian so I've got that covered. Mainly, it's to try and help maintain a manufactring base in countries that don't have a population exceeding a billion, before they get turned into nothing more than Walmarts slinging retail china made goods. China and India are my last resort for manufactured goods - I obviously use a computer so I can't avoid it completely

At least thats what I tell myself.

Thats more than I meant to write, sorry ! 
and sorry too for the temporary hijack.

Have a great day
Kevin


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Kevin,

This kind of discussion somewhat depends on what you are trying to accomplish by your circumnavigation and personal taste. As you note, I am not a big fan of Island Packets. It comes down to my basic philosophy about boats, which is that good sailing ability and ease of handling across a wide wange of conditions is a high priority. To me that means an easily driven hull form, an efficient rig and first class sail-handling gear. Whatever their potential merits, the general design approach employed by Island Packets tends to be biased in the exact opposite direction to my own tastes. As the expression goes, there is a lid for every pot, and for some people the Island Packet is as good as life gets. I just happen to not be one of them.

There are certain details of the standard Island Packet that would be totally unacceptable dealbreaker for me on an offshore yacht (their post hung spade rudder which extends to the bottom of the keel for one or their insistence on having the tack of thier primary jib out on the end of a bowsprit for another, and under no circumstances would I want to go offshore with an encapsulated keel). But perhaps that's just me.

I think that I can explain how personal taste comes into this by giving my own thoughts on what I would consider for a world cruiser for myself, fully knowing that few on this forum would agree with my sellections. I think that if I were sailing around the world in the manner that I would like and had your budget and size requirements, I would probably look at a J-160 of something like that. Another option might be a Santa Cruz 52. Yes I know neither would not be suitable for most folks, but the general their interior and systems layout combined with its ease of handling really appeal to me.

Another design that I personally, and I emphasize personally. would consider in this size range would be the Farr 55 http://www.farrdesign.com/086.htm in one of its later forms (Tompkins 55) I have sailed on one of these and was bowled over by its sailing ability and ease of handling, and have met a couple who sailed one from New Zealand to the US and who had nothing but raves for the design. These are an older design and you see them pretty cheaply from time to time (last one was somewhere less than $350K) but I figure they would need a major overhaul to be suitable for a circumnavigation. Another design that also appeals to me is Farr design number 92. http://www.farrdesign.com/092.htm Of course, I am not sure that either Farr design would be terribly appealing to most folks for a circumnavigation.

If I was to make a more moderate recommendation in this general size I would probably suggest something like a Hylas 54 with the low profile cabin option and keel/centerboard configuration. I know about your predjudices but predjudices aside these seem to be an excellent design with a very high build quality. (SA/D around 19.7)

If you had to go American, you might look at something like a Valliant 50. While I generally like Caliber's better than I like Island Packets, I really don't like their 47.

Anyway, good luck and thanks for the kind words.

Jeff

http://www.farrdesign.com/086.htm


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

_I would probably look at a J-160 of something like that. Another option might be a Santa Cruz 52. Yes I know neither would not be suitable for most folks, but the general their interior and systems layout combined with its ease of handling really appeal to me._

If Hal Roth liked it, I probably would as well. I can't argue with your choices in performance cruisers, even though what I could afford looks more like what the Smeatons or the Hiscocks would have preferred. But I just don't have that kind of cash...OK, maybe if I emptied the cruising kitty.

I am foregoing the "performance" aspect in favour of stowage, tankage, room in which to fix it myself, room in which to carry perhaps excessive amounts of chain, anchors and spare canvas, and the sort of hull form that will clock off a steady five knots in all weathers, but will rarely surf.

Were I alone, and not expecting to cruise with a young family, it would be different, and I would have the Porsche Boxster of boats instead of the Dodge Caravan with extra cupholders and foldaway seating...but this is how it's possible in the first place, and I can always crew on other people's boats.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Valiente said:


> Were I alone, and not expecting to cruise with a young family, it would be different, and I would have the Porsche Boxster of boats instead of the Dodge Caravan with extra cupholders and foldaway seating...but this is how it's possible in the first place, and I can always crew on other people's boats.


And you are allways welcome!!!   

I have a "performance cruiser"....and I agree with Jeff.

I am crusing with a performance cruiser. Val you sailed it, mine is docile boat, isn't it? easy to sail...right??

Would get you to places fast...


----------



## thedudeistoocool (Jun 25, 2007)

Jeff 
Thanks for the suggestions and the perspective. Like all things in life, answers only lead to more questions. The Valiant 50 is on my short list with about 8 others that will be at Annapolis this October

Valiente - It seems you and I are looking for the same qualitites in a boat

We should probably have a separate thread for the perfect "Dodge Caravan" of cruisers and once again let me apologize for the brief detour I took this thread on

Peace out
Kevin


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

As always this is one of those answers that is answered by "Different strokes for different folks". Classic lines, full keel, performance cruiser. Whatever makes you smile....and keep on smiling!

Alex's boat is perfect for him. Let's him exercise all of his passions for speed, racing, family, coastal cruising. Works perfect for me as well, but neither of us has the dream of sailing away into the sunset. We just want to sail!
Val and his family have a different dream and need. Labatt obviously another. Good thing that there are lots of designers of boats for all of us.

Alex, was that a Jag? The way that you gave us a late night tour of Lisbon I thought it was a Maserati! Don't tell Alexandre I said that though.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> And you are allways welcome!!!
> 
> I have a "performance cruiser"....and I agree with Jeff.
> 
> ...


Sure, but you yourself admitted it wasn't a good boat to cross the oceans. The boat might survive, but the crew would find it pretty unpleasant. It's the same trade-off with most performance cruisers, until you get up to the fifty-foot-plus/14-15 metre sizes Jeff H. is talking about and can carry either enough tankage to spend several weeks offshore or carry a genset and a watermaker to make your own.

A cruising couple would have to be young(er), fit, experienced and pretty rich to cruise a J/160 for a few years. A smaller, tubbier boat is going to be slower, but will be potentially more self-sufficient and will be easier to operate in harsh conditions.

If I was going from marina to marina, or if I was doing 200 mile runs between tradewind islands, yes, absolutely I'd take a performance cruiser, but after hearing quite a lot about how some boats of this type actually perform in the Atlantic, I think you'd want a good pair of crew on passage, otherwise you couldn't run the boat to its full potential...meaning you might as well have a "plodding" full keeler.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

tommyt said:


> As always this is one of those answers that is answered by "Different strokes for different folks". Classic lines, full keel, performance cruiser. Whatever makes you smile....and keep on smiling!


Exactly. I thought Alex has the best of both worlds in the context of the essentially coastal racing and point-to-point sailing he does, but as someone who's cruised on his own (far less sleek 1970s) racer, I prefer our newer boat in the crappy weather, and it's easier for me to learn to appreciate and work with the new "sailer-motor" sailing qualities than to try and fit my entire life aboard a boat that is sensitive to a case of beer coming aboard.

I will tell you one thing, though: a lot of cruisers don't sail very well. Racing on other people's boats taught me a great deal about how to trim sails and helm in sub-optimal conditions, and this knowledge is transferrable to any other boat. I think I surprise racing fleets when I take the new hulking boat gliding majestically through their ranks at three or four knots, not only because I appear to be going faster than is right, but because I don't screw up their air!

If you get a boat that is sized to your plans and rig it so that it is easy to sail, you will get more use out of it in all conditions. A lot of the race boats at my club only leave the dock on race nights, because they are rigged in such a way that "just going for a ride" would seem like a compromise to their performance-oriented skippers.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

On topic, we looked at the Tayana this past weekend and there were a few major issues. The teak decks needed a lot of work (grain is majorly raised making the decks incredibly rough, some boards are warped and the caulk looks like it has never been replaced - cracked and missing in many places). Also, the boat hasn't been sailed in three years, and was only sailed for two weeks out of the year prior to that. All of the running rigging and sails have stayed on, however. The boat is kept in the water year round in the northeast, and has been since it was built.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Chris,
That's a shame. Was it the one in Stanford? The interior on that one looks quite nice. Sounds like someone should not have owned a boat.
tom


----------



## paul77 (Jul 5, 2007)

labatt -- sorry to hear it's not in great shape, there are a few other 55s on your coast though. If that's the CT boat, the others seem much better priced as well. Or you could start your trip in Mallorca with that schooner.. the ARC starts 11/25  

I sailed a Jeanneau 54ds this past weekend. In many ways a totally different vessel, but the stats are similar to the Tayana. The SA/D of the one I sailed is about the same as t55, a tad over 16 in both cases. Tayana has 8,000lbs more displacement, but also has a taller rig. Though most of the sailing was done in heavy winds (20+ kts, doing 9kts SOG  ), when the breeze died down I can't say I was disappointed at all. It really calibrated me in terms of what I can be happy looking at just SA/D.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't want to mention which T55 it was just in case others look at it - I don't want to sour them. I think we'll probably be looking to do an Annapolis trip in the next couple of months and do the rounds of the yards down there...


----------

